# Boyds Perfect Mason



## JGUIS (Jan 17, 2007)

The color didn't come out as well as I thought it would, looks more apple.


----------



## JGUIS (Jan 17, 2007)

4 on base.  Anyone have dates on this one?


----------



## bobclay (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi JGUIS,

 There are several different embossings of this jar. Like this one with BOYDS arched, couple different variations with and without italicized letters, one with each line of the embossing stairstepped to the left and one stairstepped to the right.

 These were made by the Greenfield Fruit Jar and Bottle Company of Greenfield, Indiana, c1908-1909. Ball bought them out in 1909 and changed the moulds to read Ball Perfect Mason. These are the first type of 'bead seal' jars made by anyone and were made on a new type of machine that revolutionized the glass industry, the Owen's machine. When Ball bought out this company, they also bought out the rights to use the Owen's machine and improved on it considerably over the next few years.

 Typically, the Boyd jars are an unusual shade of green, which is called "Greenfield green". The remakes of the moulds cut to Ball are found in both Greenfield green and Ball blue.

 Interestingly, your jar was one of the hardest for Ball to recut the lettering since it was arched and also had an 'S' (instead of just BOYD) Jars made from these moulds are very easy to spot because the final L in BALL is real long. (RB9 #270)

 Bob


----------



## JGUIS (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks Bob.  I know most jars after 1900 are pretty common, but you mentioned different variations of this jar.  Where does it rank in those variations?  I looked around online, but most of the Boyds I saw were different, either in script, or with an apostrophy.  I'm just trying to decide if I should put this one in the lot I'm selling, or list it seperate.
 Josh


----------



## bobclay (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Josh,

 As a whole, most of the Boyd jars are not really scarce. But, some of them ARE a lot harder to find than others. Your jar books for $8-$10 (RB9 #501) but in my experience, they're not seen very often.

 Kinda odd in a way too that the ones that read Ball Perfect Mason made from this same mould book for $35-$50 and actually, they seem easier to find than their Boyd counterpart.

 Bob


----------



## JGUIS (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks again for the save on Ebay Bob, I'm sure I would have got an email about it if I wouldn't have fixed it.[]


----------

